# Update on my girl with the bad trim job



## jleonard (Dec 5, 2010)

I was out taking pictures of the snow yesterday and Locita was having a great time playing in it. If you remember I posted about her horrible trim job a few weeks ago, and at the time she was dead lame, could barely stand let alone run and play. Her feet have finally grown out enough that I can have a good farrier come out soon to start correcting her feet. It made me so happy to see her feeling so good! Hope you get a chuckle out of these pictures like I did.






Here is a little reminder of what her feet looked like a few weeks ago






And here she is yesterday


----------



## jleonard (Dec 5, 2010)

Here are a few more


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ha ha, go Locita!!!



:yeah LOVE the shots from the back as she's levitating. Would make great Christmas cards!

Leia


----------



## jleonard (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Leia, the hovering ones were my favorite too. I was laughing like an idiot looking at them last night, my parents thought I was nuts!


----------



## ohmt (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh for cute!! I love them, so happy she's feeling better!


----------



## goatkisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Those are great!



I also really like the hovering ones and the one that looks like she's getting ready to dive!


----------



## little lady (Dec 6, 2010)

Ohhhhhh yeah! Doesn't that make your heart smile.



Love the pics.


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh you can tell she is feeling so much better, brings a smile to my face


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 7, 2010)

There is nothing like snow and cold to make a horse's feet feel better! She looks like she is feelin' FINE! I once had a Standardbred client that was in danger of foundering badly due to a foaling mishap but we got her up and out into the snow and left her there which prevented the damage that could have been done. The vet that attended over the next few weeks was amazed that she didn't founder - he only saw her in the stall when he arrived because we brought her in. When I told him that we were turning her out 24/7 in the snow he said "Aha, that is how!" One of the better things about living in Canada in the winter


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 7, 2010)

Yep she looks like she is so much better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 7, 2010)

Woo hoo!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 7, 2010)

I really love the look of this horse. She is very very very nice. So happy she is feeling so much better already and I do agree the snow and a new farrier will be just what she needs to get her back where she should be. Great photography!


----------



## jleonard (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks all!

She had been feeling better before the snow, thank goodness. She has been racing out of the barn every morning to be sure she gets the best hay pile. The snow does seem to have her feeling particularly good though







Marty said:


> I really love the look of this horse. She is very very very nice. So happy she is feeling so much better already and I do agree the snow and a new farrier will be just what she needs to get her back where she should be. Great photography!


Thank you Marty. She is a great little mare with a huge personality. She is very loving and mischievous and loves to have a job. She did extremely well at her first driving schooling show last summer and I hope to be able to get her back to that point next year.


----------

